# Transfer of care



## Trendale (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello,
I have two questions:
Can someone tell me what codes I should be using for transfer of care?
The patient was transfered from the care of a pysch doctor to the care of a internal medicine physician. The patient has already been admitted in the same hospital as both physicians.

2nd: A patient came to the doctors office  for subdural hemorrage, the physcian sent the patient to the ER, the ER docs sent the patient to another hospital that specializes in that, that hospital ran test and sent the paitent back to  our hospital ( the original hospital in which the patient came) to see his PCP. The PCP saw this patient in the hospital  in which I believe he admitted.The physician wanted to know what should she charge, an inital hospital visit?

Thanks!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 15, 2009)

*Two scenarios*

These  are pretty straightforward if I understand your examples correctly.

# 1 is a subsequent hospital visit to the internal medicine doctor. I'm assuming patient has already been "admitted" by Psych so already has the initial hospital care visit billed.

# 2 If your physician is admitting the patient to the hospital, you bill the initial hospital visit. If the admitting physician is the same physician who saw the patient earlier in the day in the office, you roll that work/documentation into the work/documentation for the initial hospital visit and choose the level accordingly. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

